
Where are the iPod touch knockoffs? - narkee
http://www.asymco.com/2010/09/03/where-are-the-ipod-touch-clones/
======
blasdel
It's called the "Samsung Galaxy Player", and it just got demoed in public
today after being rumored for a while. It even has 16gb of onboard flash
instead of continuing with the SD-card-only farce that the other Android
manufacturers have been going along with.

The reason nobody else has been attacking this market is because the iPod
touch has been priced much cheaper than any of the Taiwanese OEM shops can
compete with — it only costs a little less to make than an iPhone, but costs
$400 less! Apple is purposefully cutting their margins on it far below their
other products.

Samsung can actually compete since they're vertically integrated. They don't
need to be producing millions to get the volume to meet that price point — as
the manufacturer of CPUs, LCDs, and Flash, they _are_ volume.

This will be the first real attempt at competition in this space since the
Zune HD (which was originally more expensive, but later discounted). No, none
of the Archos PMP products count, they're stupidly expensive, sucked balls,
and the Android ones shipped ancient broken versions with no Google apps or
Marketplace.

EDIT: Looks like it might not be sold in the US, and it'll be significantly
more expensive than the iPod touch at €229 for 8GB and €299 for 16GB.

